# Arabian Horse Art !!



## appylover31803

those are amazing! do you draw them on the computer or free hand?


----------



## darkangel

Freehand. I cant draw on the computer, have tried but using a mouse is not the same as using a pencil or a brush..lol.


----------



## appylover31803

i know what you mean. I can't draw a straight line if my life depended on it.

They are surely amazing! Do you have any more?


----------



## darkangel

Heres two head portraits that are done in lead pencil..


















And one im working on at the moment.. still have aways to go but its getting there..lol.










Im glad you like them.. I can draw other things but seeing as though this is a horse forum i thought i would just show my arabian pieces. 
Drawing keeps me sane, i would go crazy if i didnt have it to keep me occupied.


----------



## appylover31803

all of those are beautiful! How long does it take you to complete one?

Do you draw other horse breeds?


----------



## darkangel

It really depends on the picture as to how long it takes to complete.
I am not the fastest drawer out there i must admit and being a perfectionist doesnt help..lol.

I dont think there is one picture ive done that i can actually say i like and thats probably why a lot of my stuff is unfinished, i give up trying to get them right.

I can draw other horses, although i havent done so in a long time. Its just that i havent had the need to really, i only draw for myself and i love arabians so much it seems to be always those that i draw..lol.

I used to own an Appy years ago, his name was Khemosabi, his sire was American i believe. I would of loved to of drawn him but i cant find any photos of him. He was beautiful and he taught me so much. He really was the best horse and he was my friend, i miss him.


----------



## appylover31803

i can understand being a perfectionist and not liking your drawings, i'm the same way. I'll draw it out, and to me it looks like poo, but other people love it.

My app is teaching me a lot. I've only had her for a year and has taught me so much about riding and owning and everything else that i never knew before.


----------



## tim

Good god. Those are quite awesome.


----------



## Bitless

Those are some sweet drawings 8) you got talent thats for sure


----------



## DutchHorse

No words for it.... you left me speechless!  

Just insanely beautiful!


----------



## FGRanch

Amazing! So much talent!!


----------



## darkangel

Two more W.I.PS i thought you all might like to see..

I love looking at everyones artwork here, well done everybody !!


----------



## ChestnutEventer

your an amazing artist!! you should have a go at drawing an andelusian (sp.) 

weldone, and i would love to see the other things you have draw  

you have sooo much talent


----------



## DutchHorse

*GASP! :shock: * Even those WIPS are truly awesome! I could never EVER draw like you do!


----------



## darkangel

Thanks guys, i`m happy you all enjoy seeing my art.
Here is a few more pieces, not horses, but thought you might enjoy seeing them !!


----------



## DutchHorse

MY GOODNESS GRACEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

_*Where on earth did you learned to draw THAT good???????*_

THIS BELONGS IN A MUSEUM!!!!!


----------



## darkangel

Thank you DH, i`m so glad you like them.

I`m self taught, i have just drawn all my life. I thought about doing a few classes but really it`s just my hobby so i just draw when i get the urge..lol.

Thanks again. Let me know if you would like to see a few more, i`ve got loads of pieces lying around here somewhere..lol.


----------



## PrintMeInColor

Wooow I love those 

amazing and good job.

and yes I wanna see more.


----------



## ak_showgirl

wow so much talent !! verry pretty =]


----------



## darkangel

A few more !!


----------



## Petpainter

*Drawings*

Your drawings are excellent! Great work! Hugz,Jan


----------



## DutchHorse

So cool those.... *FAINT!*


----------



## TaMMa89

Magnificent


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! You're amazing. I can't believe someone can draw so.....so.....sooo.......I can't explain it! They're better then wonderful!


----------



## HoovesOfThunder

wow 
the first drawing of the arab is amazing! 
i love it

do you use a variety of pencils for the shading?


----------



## my2geldings

Great drawings. It's incredible the amount of talent on these forums. 

Great work!


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow that stuff is amazing, great work.  Such nice details.


----------



## my2geldings

Where did you learn to draw like that?


----------



## darkangel

Just thought i would share two W.I.P sketches that ive started.
Have a long way to go on them yet but just wanted to know what you all thought of them so far?


----------



## mudypony

WOW!! Those are fantastic!


----------



## moomoo

Here's the thing...

WOW!


----------



## darkangel

*Shah*

This is Shah, he is a 15 month old arabian and i drew him for a lady on another forum.

Took about 3 hours and is rushed a little.


----------



## alex0815

you are so incredibly talented!!
and i share your love for arabians- i used to own a partbred- she was arabianXhaflinger
keep drawing =]


----------



## darkangel

alex0815 said:


> you are so incredibly talented!!
> and i share your love for arabians- i used to own a partbred- she was arabianXhaflinger
> keep drawing =]


Thanks : )

Have you a photo of your half arab? Would love to see her..


----------



## southafrica1001

WOW!!!! they really are amazing so life like  keep up the good work


----------



## Kitkat92

WOW.... They are great... I can't draw at all... The best I can do is stick people... lol.

They are great though


----------



## alex0815

its rather old
from about..uh
2003 i think??

but yeahh she was the best..miss her heaps =]


----------



## darkangel

alex0815 said:


> its rather old
> from about..uh
> 2003 i think??
> 
> but yeahh she was the best..miss her heaps =]


Beautiful..You can really see the arabian in her !!

My daughter loooves unicorns so i did this for her..










It`s just a rough sketch for now but will do a better one later..
Anyone else crazy for unicorns like my daughter..lol.?


----------



## darkangel

Heres a W.I.P..

I wanted to practice drawing tack and this is what ive done so far..lol.
Will post updates as i go along..


----------



## PoptartShop

Those are truly wonderful. Nice job!!


----------



## darkangel

Thank you : )

My latest piece..I call this Mirror Image !!


----------



## darkangel

A rough sketch i did this evening, took around 2 hours in total.
It was just for fun so wasn`t worried about making it look too realisitic.. Hope ya all like it anyways..lol..


----------



## **Pleasure**

Wow!
I´m lost for words
this look awsome
there just no words for it!
Respect!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Okay Okay. I have come to a conclusion. I found out you didn't draw them, you copied them off the interent! 


Lol, kidding, how long have you been drawing for? Do you do a Uni course or something? Because you could really make a caree out of this...

Great job again!


----------



## darkangel

Thanks guys, im glad you like them 

I have been drawing my whole life, mainly horses and from the age of 12 mainly arabian horses..lol.
I am self taught and have had no training, i took normal art classes through out high school along with all my friends and some of them could really draw..lol.

I have two more pieces i would like to share with you all, hope you like them 

First is a horse called Vanessa, she belongs to a lady on ABN, she was soo hard to draw with all those dapples..lol.










Next is a herd of mares, its the first time ive ever drawn a herd of horses and i still have a little work to do on it too finish it off, but its finished enough to post here and show you..


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

lovely. the expressions are so true


----------



## darkangel

I haven`t drawn any other breed of horse other than an Arabian for years, so i thought i would give it try sketching a different breed..

Hope you all like it


----------



## darkangel

My newest drawing..

This is CA Sweet Thing, she is a HA/Pinto and is gorgeous, much prettier than my sketch of her..lol.

Anyway, hope you like it


----------



## Salty_alydaR

wow!! those are amazing! :shock:


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

Do you draw pictures of people's horses for them? It would mean so much to me if you could do a sketch of my arab!
Your artwork is so amazingly beautiful I want one on my wall! Be sure to sign it!


----------



## darkangel

TheVelveteenPony said:


> Do you draw pictures of people's horses for them? It would mean so much to me if you could do a sketch of my arab!
> Your artwork is so amazingly beautiful I want one on my wall! Be sure to sign it!


Do you have a picture of your horse ?


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

Yup!
















Choose whichever one you like. If you do decide to do it, thank you in advance!


----------



## darkangel

My newest sketch, Simeon Safanad..


----------



## FutureVetGirl

OK... I have a couple of art questions for you:

1. What "medium" do you normally use? Charcoal? Graphite?
2. What kind of paper do you normally use?
3. How do you blend/shade?
4. Got any tips about making realistic noses, ears, and hair?
5. How long does it take you to sketch one picture of one horse?

I'm wanting to get art lessons for my drawing. Not necessarily only horses, but other things as well. My parents will pay for it. The problems are that I can't figure what kind of pencils/pens/medium I should get and use, and I can't ever figure out what kind of paper. At the moment I use some crayola sketching pads that my parents had got several years ago. But I'm running out of paper on them.

I'm also completely self-taught. I did take an art class back in sixth grade... but it was for one semester, and I'm now in tenth grade. Do you have any tips? Besides practice practice practice (I'm already doing that...)?


----------



## darkangel

FutureVetGirl beautiful horse, have been in hospital so haven`t been able to start your drawing. Will try sketching her for you now im home.

I di some more on Harness Horses while i was in hospital, thought i would show you all where im up too..


----------



## jsponies

lovely work Darkangel!


----------



## ArabianAmor

Wow this is an amazing art show!! Count me in! I just loved scrolling threw and seeing all this wonderful artwork! Great job.... I envy your talent!


----------



## darkangel

Thanks guys 

Thought i would try some digital painting. I have never tried it before but have always admired this style of art 

Anyway, i call this CRYSTAL, cause it kinda looks like that to me It was fun, but sooo hard to paint, it will probably be my last painting in this style but wanted to share it with you all anyway


----------



## darkangel

Another drawing..


----------



## PoptartShop

Oooh, looks soo nice! Great job.  I love the detail.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Omgosh your art work is AMAZING!! Would you mind drawing my mare?? Choose what ever one you want!







Or







<-- If you decide to do this one dont draw my friends arm


----------



## wild_spot

Wow. You have serious talent... Have you ever sold any of your drawings, or do you just draw for you?

I don't know if you are doing requests, but if you want some more muses I'd love for you to sketch my arab...

And once again... wow!


----------



## Jehanzeb

*AMAZINNGGGG!!!* 

I want to see those hands who made all these art work! *You Are Fantastico!!!*

May God bless you and help you further in the art work. You should go and work for Disney or something. I'm sure you would get a job there!!

*Very good work Very Very Good art work...*

Sorry but I can't help myself thanking for your great art work. 

Would we be able to see some colorful ones too?

Regards​


----------



## SDS

O....M....G...Amazing! How do you do it! I wish I had that much time and patience. Nice work.


----------



## Blkjimni

darkangel said:


> Another drawing..


 
Nice Arabian head drawing.... You are very very good. keep up the great work. Maybe you should consider setting up a booth at the Arabian Nationals in Tulsa next year. I think you would do good there.
Bye..


----------



## darkangel

Thanks guys! 

Here is one more ive done recently and a W.I.P of a rotty which i still have loads more to do on


----------



## Kura

Beautiful work! I enjoy your style of shading. It seems to add life to your drawings, something every Arab has in plenty.


----------



## kickshaw

love those!


----------



## darkangel

Thankyou everyone for your kind comments 

Finished my Kimba drawing..(i think..lol.) And thought i would show you one of a Clydie ive been woking on..

Enjoy..


----------



## darkangel

Another one..lol. A little colour this time..


----------



## SallyBaby

Wow! those are amazing!


----------



## nldiaz66

VERY NICE and relistic drawings,I do agree you should take your drawing ability farther, great work, I also LOVE arabains,I own one, here is a pic..


----------



## Green Jasper

Good lord. Fantastic!!!


----------



## darkangel

Another pic to share..

This is of an arabian stallion called Thee Onyx, i really haven`t done him justice, he`s just gorgeous in real life..


----------



## ManeEvent

Your drawings are amazing!!! Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## WSArabians

Those are gorgeous!
You've got LOADS of talent.


----------



## darkangel

WSArabians said:


> Those are gorgeous!
> You've got LOADS of talent.


I checked put your website, BEAUTIFUL horses, may i draw some of them please ?


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Wow, they look like artwork from King of the Wind or something! :shock: You have mad skills!!


----------



## Equuestriaan

darkangle beautiful sketches! Could you please address VetGirl's questions? I have been wondering pretty much what she has been wondering and I think it would helps us both and some other members if you could give us some tips? Thanks!



FutureVetGirl said:


> OK... I have a couple of art questions for you:
> 
> 1. What "medium" do you normally use? Charcoal? Graphite?
> 2. What kind of paper do you normally use?
> 3. How do you blend/shade?
> 4. Got any tips about making realistic noses, ears, and hair?
> 5. How long does it take you to sketch one picture of one horse?
> 
> I'm wanting to get art lessons for my drawing. Not necessarily only horses, but other things as well. My parents will pay for it. The problems are that I can't figure what kind of pencils/pens/medium I should get and use, and I can't ever figure out what kind of paper. At the moment I use some crayola sketching pads that my parents had got several years ago. But I'm running out of paper on them.
> 
> I'm also completely self-taught. I did take an art class back in sixth grade... but it was for one semester, and I'm now in tenth grade. Do you have any tips? Besides practice practice practice (I'm already doing that...)?


----------



## darkangel

I mainly use graphite, HB through to 8B, i use tissue paper for smudging, erasers and blendable erasers, i also just recently started using smudge sticks, how i ever went without them before now i don`t know..lol. I love them.
I try and draw in "realism" as much as possible, although im still learning this technique. I`m hopeless at drawing fur which is why my drawings have the more sleek look..lol. 
A lot depends on the shading when trying to get parts like the noses and eyes to look realistic, you need to get the tones right as to where the light is hitting and where there are shadows etc. I also use many layers of graphite depending on how light or dark an area should be.
It can take anywhere from a few hours to many days for me to finish a drawing, a lot depends on the references i use and how clear they are to see, sometimes it takes a lot of guess work and imagination to get things right.
I do tend to mainly draw horses as they`re my passion, but its good to branch out occasionally and draw different subjects, it keeps the mind fresh..lol.
I recently drew this picture of "Edward" from the Twilight movie for my daughter.

I hope this has helped somewhat, i`m not very good at explaining things!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I.Am.Speechless.

Those are incredible! I have honestly never seen any artwork more amazing. I swear each drawing is going to walk off the page! The variet is amazing, and I just can't express how amazed I am. Just wow. Wow.


----------



## darkangel

Two twilight pictures and a WIP of an arabian filly..


----------



## welshy

i love arabian horses! and your artwork is ALL amazing! you should draw professionally do you? they're all so realistic keep posting your drawings are amazing!!!


----------



## darkangel

Awww thanks guys 

Here`s a new one of Jasper.. And one of Alice..


----------



## Horseloveing

_How do you draw so well???_
_Those pictures or AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


_Can you please tell me how to draw that well,i have a drawing competition in two DAYS i would love to know how to draw that well so i can enter in a picture a Horse!!!_

_I dont mind if you cant reply by then,but can you still tell me for next year anyway.I always dreamed of drawing Horses that welll!!!_


_I hope you dont mind me asking,but how old are you anyway?_

_Rachel_


----------



## ilyTango

Seriously, a lot of these don't even look like they were drawn. It looks like a photograph or something, it's that realistic. You are AMAZING!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

The last OP post was January 2009.... 

Gorgeous drawings all the same.


----------



## PintoTess

amamzing work! you really show up my crappy drawings on my thread!


----------



## LHS

all beautiful


----------



## loveBradforever

Talent right there! love the very top pic!! good job. keep up the nice work!


----------



## PintoTess

amazing work, keep it up


----------



## Stichy

Subbing! These are awesome!


----------

